# will my nikon d3000 work with my nova tron light equipment



## derekfrancis (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been out of the photography buisness a while and just purchased a nikon d3000 to do some portrait work with..Is there a cord that I could get to work with my power box ? any help would be appreciated...Thanks


----------

